# Dumb Questions about converting to 921....



## DennyC (Dec 24, 2002)

At $1000, I had no interest in converting from my dual receiver (501/508) setup to a 921. At $500, however, I might. But, I haven't paid much attention to the hubbub about HD in general or the 921 in particular, so I have no clue as to what would be involved to make the switchover.

So, let me tell you what I have now-- and I'm hoping that one of you will be kind enough to tell me what would be involved.

I presently have a Dish 500 setup, looking at 110 and 119, feeding the 501 and the 508. I have an OTA antenna (that is supposedly a good HD antenna), but live on the far fringes of the Phoenix area, so question how good it would be (the analog channels are crappy, but watchable). I've never really cared about the lousy signal, since we only watch it during the rare rain fades-- we receive east coast, west coast, and Phoenix locals from Dish.

Our Mitsubishi VS-60805 RPTV (purchased in 2000) was advertised as "HD ready", and has some unused HDTV Video inputs (Y, Pr, Pb) plus horizontal and vertical sync inputs for use "if the receiver has separate sync. Do not connect if the HDTV receiver uses Sync On Green." 

So, if I were to buy a 921, would it plug right into this TV? Would that give me the local HD OTA channels (assuming the antenna signal's strong enough), and could they be recorded to the hard drive?

And, what satellites do I have to look at to receive the HD channels from Dish? Am I correct in assuming that my Dish supplied network feeds would not be HD?

Thanks for any assistance you can provide in getting me up to speed on this stuff!

Denny


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, you should be able to plug the 921 directly into your Mits using the component cables. The older Mits sets had 1 set of component inputs for HD, and the other set for only 480p I believe, but if you're not using your HD input, the 921 would plug right into that.

As for your local OTA digital channels, assuming your antenna is pointed the right direction, and assuming that it is a UHF antenna (I believe that most if not all of the Phoenix digital locals are broadcast UHF) then the 921 should be able to receive them. And yes, the 921 can record your digital locals. It cannot record your analog locals from antenna. And, finally, all of Dish's HD channels are on the 110 satellite except for CBS-HD (Los Angeles is on 148 and New York is on 61.5).


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Go to http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx put in your address.

It will show you what HD channels you will pick up, which direction they are, and what kind of antenna you will need.


----------



## DennyC (Dec 24, 2002)

Okay, thanks guys. One more question if I could:

I prewired for my Dish 500 setup when I had the house built, but only ran two cables from the dish location on the rear of the house, to the back of the entertainment center. If I wanted to add the 921 (ie, keep the 501 and 508), is there a way to feed all four tuners over those two cables? Or would I have to find a way to run two more cables?

Thanks, again!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You may have to add or replace LNBs and/or switches. Which Dish500 setup do you have? Common configurations are 2 dual legacy LNBs connected to 2 SW21s, a legacy Twin, or a DishPro Twin.

You need a minimum of 3 cables from the switch, 1 for each receiver. Dual tuner receivers like the 921 can be fed from a single cable if you have DishPro LNBs, a DPP44 switch, and use a DP Separator at the receiver. Without a DP Plus switch each tuner must have its own run of RG6 from whatever switch you have.


----------



## DennyC (Dec 24, 2002)

>> ...2 dual legacy LNBs connected to 2 SW21s... <<

I'm almost certain that's what I have.

>>...the 921 can be fed from a single cable if you have DishPro LNBs, a DPP44 switch, and use a DP Separator at the receiver. <<

Hmm, okay, that might be a workable compromise: sell the 501, keep the 508, change out the LNB's and switch as above, add the DP separator. I'd gain HD capability and one additional tuner, and increase my total recording capacity substantially-- without having to run any additional cables (which would really be a PITA).

Seems like I remember that the ability to receive OTA HD broadcasts required an additional module at one time; is that standard on all 921's now?

Thanks, Charles!

Denny


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You'll need a line connecting your antenna to the 921 (or you could probably diplex the antenna line onto your existing dish line), but the OTA tuner is built into the 921.


----------



## DennyC (Dec 24, 2002)

I've got a separate antenna line to the entertainment center from the attic, so that shouldn't be a problem.

So, from I can tell, if I were to switch out my legacy LNB for a Dishpro Plus Twin LNBF, and buy a Dishpro Plus Seperator, I could run the 508, and both tuners of a 921, off the two RG-6 lines I have from the Dish.

What's the best online source for those Dish parts?

Denny


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Just did my 921 install yesterday. I'm using both feeds off of my legacy lnb plugged into sw21 switches. When the weather warms up (it's cold out there!), I have a Dishpro Plus Twin LNBF to install. This will allow you to use the Dishpro Plus Seperator without a DPP44 switch.

One warning. Let the sw on your 921 upgrade before attempting to install the Dishpro Plus Twin LNBF. If not, the 921 will not see the new LNBF. The dealer told me a couple of days before that it happened to one of his installers already.

When I have the new LNBF installed, I can run both ports off of the 921 from one port on the LNBF and run my 6000 off the other port without a legacy adapter.


----------



## DennyC (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks for the tip, I'll remember to power up the 921 for the sw download before switching out the LNB.

Now the big question is whether my local Costco will have the 921 in stock next week-- I refuse to set foot in the place until after Christmas. <g>

Thanks,

DC


----------

